# sigma 300mm f4 prime hsm



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

i was wondering if getting this lens used for $400 is a good deal. I kinda what the pros/cons of this lens i know its old but i am assuming it will work with my t1i


----------



## Dao (Dec 15, 2009)

Some old Sigma lens will not work with the newer digital body without re-chip the lens by Sigma.


----------



## readone (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought this lens to replace my AI-S 100-300 mm. f/5.6 Nikkor. Nikon currently does not offer any lens in this range, and the 200-400 or a 300 or 400 mm. prime costs at least 5K. 

I decided on this lens based on the user ratings and great review it had at photozone.de, and have not regretted it for a minute; in fact, my buying decisions from then on have always balanced in this site's ratings and I've never gone wrong.


----------



## icassell (Dec 15, 2009)

Dao said:


> Some old Sigma lens will not work with the newer digital body without re-chip the lens by Sigma.



+1

I would give Sigma a call before you jump on it if I were you. Sigma is not able to re-chip all of their older lenses.


----------

